# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La crecida del Danubio amenaza a Viena

## sergi1907

Unos 26.000 bomberos, 1.600 soldados y numerosos voluntarios continúan luchando en Austria para paliar los efectos de las inundaciones que afectan al centro de Europa.

Viena, 5 jun (EFE).- Unos 26.000 bomberos, 1.600 soldados y numerosos voluntarios continúan hoy en Austria su lucha contra la crecida del río Danubio, que se acerca a Viena, y las tareas de limpieza de escombros y reconstrucción en las zonas más occidentales, donde las aguas han comenzado a bajar.
Desde el inicio del temporal y la ola de inundaciones, dos personas murieron en Austria, mientras que una mujer de noventa años está en estado crítico y la policía prosigue la búsqueda de dos desaparecidos.
En algunos puntos del este del país, el caudal del Danubio ha superado en las últimas horas al de las devastadoras riadas de 2002, conocidas como "las inundaciones del siglo".
Mientras en algunas regiones ha comenzado a bajar, en otras, especialmente en torno a Viena, el nivel del río no ha alcanzado aún su punto máximo, según los servicios hidrológicos.
En Korneuburg, al norte de la capital, llegó esta madrugada a los 7,92 metros, superando el máximo de 2002 (7,89 metros), y continuaba creciendo en las horas siguientes.
En Viena y otras localidades circundantes, el caudal máximo se espera para esta noche, por lo que se mantiene la máxima alerta, informó la emisora pública ORF.
Los vieneses esperan con calma la llegada de la crecida, confiados en que las medidas de protección construidas en los últimos años limiten a un mínimo los daños, tal y como ha pasado en algunas de las otras ciudades de la república alpina.
No obstante, en la capital quedaron ayer anegados algunos locales de gastronomía y puertos situados al borde del Canubio, así como una estación de metro cercana.
En la localidad de Krems, a 50 kilómetros al oeste de Viena, los equipos de bomberos, ejército y voluntarios luchaban desde esta madrugada para mantener erguido uno de los diques de contención.
En otra zona, un dique de contención de 800 metros de longitud ha sido socavado por las aguas y un centenar de personas intentaban, con miles de sacos de arena y grava, impermeabilizarlo y evitar así lo peor, informó el portavoz de los bomberos Franz Resperger.
Más de 2.000 personas de 82 viviendas fueron evacuadas en la región de Bruck/Leitha anoche, después de que los hidrólogos, si bien registraron retrocesos del nivel del río, advirtieron de que al agua le faltaba solo unos centímetros para desbordar el dique que los protegía.
En localidades como Grein, Schärding, Linz y Mauthausen, que quedaron completamente bajo agua, las cotas más altas se han registrado en las últimas horas y las aguas han comenzado a descender.
Según el servicio hidrológico, en Grein el nivel del caudal subió hasta los 14,29 metros poco antes de las 04:00 hora local, pero no se rebaja la situación de alerta hasta que no descienda a menos de 5,5 metros.
En el oeste de Austria se da por sentado, aunque no al cien por cien (no se descartan nuevas lluvias), que el nivel de los ríos no volverá a subir tras haber alcanzado su nivel máximo en los días pasados, por lo que se han comenzado las arduas tareas de limpieza de escombros y barro, así como de reconstrucción de edificios.
Se calcula multimillonaria la dimensión de los daños materiales, y aunque aún no ha sido cuantificada más exactamente, el canciller federal, Werner Faymann, prometió ayer ayudas rápidas y eficaces a los damnificados.
"Da igual cuánto dinero se necesite (...), los medios estarán a disposición", prometió por su parte la ministra de Finanzas, Maria Fekter.
Turistas de la isla Margarita de Budapest desalojan sus hoteles
Las autoridades de Budapest han instado hoy a los turistas de la isla Margarita, situada en el río Danubio, en el centro de la capital, a abandonar antes del mediodía los hoteles donde se alojan por peligro de inundaciones.
Según ha informado el Cuerpo Operativo Nacional, la crecida de este importante río se prolongará hasta el próximo lunes.
El país se prepara para enfrentar amplias riadas, después de que en Budapest el nivel del agua igualara ya al de las avenidas que bordean el río. La isla Margarita se ha cerrado hoy al público, informó el diario Napi Gazdaság.
En las provincia de Komárom-Esztergom, al noroeste de Budapest, se cerraron al tráfico varias carreteras. Tampoco circulan los trenes en las vías cercanas al Danubio.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2VM9G4d4h

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahí están pagando la canalización del río y la ocupación de las llanuras de inundación pero bien. Y cuantas más defensas ponen, más rápido baja el agua y peor para las poblaciones inferiores.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Acabo de volver de esa zona y es a********e. El problema es que no es sólo el Danubio sino tambien ríos que van al Mar del Norte, Báltico etc.
En el lago Traunsee de Austria, zona de Salzburgo, donde he estado, el lago es tipo alpino y su variación de nivel máxima es de 1 m. Bueno, pues ha subido casi tres, y las casas inundadas no son de ocupación de llanuras ni zonas bajas, sino que llevan ahí CIENTOS de años y nunca se habían inundado

----------


## Luján

Y de premio, más de la mitad de la plantilla a la calle:

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...2/1004486.html




> *El CEAM previó la inundación de Europa en 2002**El Centro de Investigación asoció el descenso de las tormentas en la fachada mediterránea con una intensificación de las lluvias torrenciales en Centroeuropa contra la opinión de otros expertos*06.06.2013 | 01:24*J. SIERRA | VALENCIA* Las investigaciones del Centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo (CEAM), a punto del colapso por los recortes en personal y presupuesto impulsados por la Generalitat, alertaron en 2002 de una intensificación de las inundaciones en Centroeuropa.
> Decenas de miles de alemanes, húngaros y checos fueron evacuados ayer tras las peores inundaciones registradas en la región en la última década en las que han muerto al menos doce personas.
> Las *investigaciones desarrolladas por el CEAM* a partir de 1995 para explicar la pérdida de tormentas en el litoral mediterráneo permitieron descubrir la existencia de "lazos de retroalimentación climática" capaces de generar perturbaciones de ámbito regional como el incremento de las inundaciones en Centroeuropa.
> Millán Millan, que ha sido director ejecutivo del CEAM desde su fundación en 1991, recordaba ayer que en enero de 2002, las conclusiones de estas investigaciones fueron presentadas al Grupo Asesor responsable de asignar los fondos del 6º Programa Marco de Investigación de la Unión Europea.
> "El informe estaba avalado por trabajos previos del CEAM financiados por la Unión Europea pero a algunos les debió parecer una curiosidad, casi una extravagancia. Seis meses después, en agosto, Centroeuropa sufrió las peores inundaciones que se recuerdan y nuestro trabajo se vio de otra manera", recordó Millán.
> Las crecidas del Elba y el Danubio mataron a docenas de personas y causaron daños materiales por valor de miles de millones de euros en la República Checa, Austria, Alemania, Eslovaquia, Polonia, Hungría, Rumanía y Croacia. Hacia 200 años que no se había producido un fenómeno similar y nunca en verano.
> 
> Según apuntaba entonces el CEAM, el incremento de las inundaciones catastróficas en Centroeuropa podría estar relacionado con fenómenos más locales como el descenso de las tormentas en la fachada mediterránea. "Ninguno de estos procesos pueden simularse en los modelos climáticos actuales", escribía en 2002 Millán Millán. Todavía en 2007, el 4º Informe del Panel Intergubernamental del Cambio Climático (IPCC) hablaba de un previsible "aumento de sequía en el Centro y Este de Europa" que se halla muy lejos de la realidad actual.


Y, como siempre, los del IPCC equivocándose.

----------

